# Vehicle leasing



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

I want to lease my vehicle in the off season (now) but I'd like to have a company do it and just pay a fee. Is anyone familiar or have any suggestions?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wat kind of vehicle?


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

F-250 sd 2005


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll lease it. Then pound the snot out of it then run it though the car wash and it will look like new.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the "serious" response about a leasing company.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

readysnowplow;1038682 said:


> Thanks for the "serious" response about a leasing company.


We are. Do you really think they will take care of it?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

grandview may be joking,but I can't see someone leasing/renting your truck and taking very good care of it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree, it isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

grandview;1038679 said:


> I'll lease it. Then pound the snot out of it then run it though the car wash and it will look like new.


Yeah that what most people do.

Or they were cheapskate and change oil once a year.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Add to this the fact that most people that are going to pay to lease a vehicle will want new, not a 5 year old truck that may experience mechanical issues...


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

how much you looking to get?


----------

